# SMOKED CRAB STUFFED MUSHROOMS



## Raine (Aug 31, 2004)

SMOKED CRAB STUFFED MUSHROOMS

1 pound large mushrooms
3 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons finely chopped onion
1 (3 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
2 tablespoons prepared Dijon style mustard
6 1/2 ounces crabmeat
1/4 cup chopped water chestnuts
2 tablespoons chopped pimento peppers
4 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese
Run up Smoker to 350-375. Remove stems from the mushrooms, retaining
the caps.
Chop the stems. In a medium saucepan, melt the butter. Brush the
mushroom caps with melted butter. In the remaining butter, cook and stir the chopped mushroom stems and onions until tender. Gradually mix the cream cheese and mustard into the saucepan. Continue stirring until smooth. Stir in the crabmeat, water chestnuts and pimentos. Heat until warm. Stuff the mushroom caps with the crabmeat mixture. Sprinkle the stuffed caps with Parmesan cheese. In a shallow pan, smoke the caps tented with both end open at 350-375 for 15 to 20 minutes or
until hot.


----------



## joesfolks (Sep 1, 2004)

Boy, does this sound good.  I'm going to make it tomorrow but I'll have to do it in the oven, don't have a smoker.


----------



## foodmonitr (Sep 4, 2004)

_Rainee,  When I lived in Boulder, CO. we used to go to a restaurant on Pearl Street Mall called What's Up. This was so long ago I'd rather not say!    They had the [/u]best  crab stuffed mushrooms! I haven't found any like them to this day. So I can't wait to try your recipe. It looks delicious. Thanks for sharing! _


----------



## foodmonitr (Sep 4, 2004)

Oops!  I was leaning on the "underline key"


----------



## Leila (Sep 14, 2004)

I've had this at a family party once.  Not smoked though.  And they are delicious.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 14, 2004)

Rainee said:
			
		

> SMOKED CRAB STUFFED MUSHROOMS
> 
> 1 pound large mushrooms
> 3 tablespoons butter
> ...


oh my god.......................
Hey Rainee, have you ever competed in the memphis in may BBQ contest?


----------



## Raine (Sep 14, 2004)

No, we have never done a MIM contest. 

Plan on going to one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 14, 2004)

Rainee said:
			
		

> No, we have never done a MIM contest.
> 
> Plan on going to one in a couple of weeks.


You must be referring to one of the sactioned contests.  The actual MIM is only held on the 3rd weekend in May.  I was on a couple of teams when I lived in Memphis and went back for several years after that when I moved to Northern Virginia.  We never did too well while I was a team member (mostly what I did was help drink the beer), but I understand that the Parrotheads (my team) did pretty well this last year.  Hope you enjoy MIM, it's a HUGE party--and good eats too.  What kind of cooker do you have?


----------



## Raine (Sep 14, 2004)

you can check out our stuff at:



http://www.ebsbbq.com/


----------



## mudbug (Sep 14, 2004)

Rainee said:
			
		

> you can check out our stuff at:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebsbbq.com/


Nice site--I can see you are a serious BBQ-er.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Good heavens, Rainee!  I'm starving after reading this recipe...and I just had dinner an hour ago!

Stuffed mushrooms are a passion.  Thank you so much for what appears to be a spectacular recipe!  (I'll let you know after the weekend...)

Also, very nice site!  What a pleasure to make note of a professional BBQ'er!

Best regards,
Deb


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 17, 2004)

The mushroom recipe looks great.  It's one I will definitely be trying.  thanks.



Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## MarionW (Aug 30, 2006)

*Added....*

to my list.

Thanks,
Marion


----------

